# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Witmer-Heida (Noordwolde)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Witmer-Heida

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum De Wissel, Huisartsen, Noordwolde

Adres: Kleine Singel 38, Noordwolde

Website: www.dewissel.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Witmer-Heida*

----------

